# Energetic (Fast) Performance of Weber's Invitation to the Dance (Orchestral Version)



## ClassicalDJ (Sep 21, 2012)

I am looking for a recording of Weber's Invitation to the Dance (arranged for orchestra) where the middle fast section is taken a scintillating speed. My ears were spoiled by a documentary-background performance heard repeatedly during my childhood, and nearly every performance I hear these days seems to trudge along slowly in comparison. A Toscanini/NBC performance I sampled seems to be on the right track here, but I'd like a recording with at least acceptable sound.

Thanks in advance!

David


----------

